# wc/wcx for nationals



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Is anyone going to the national and doing the test? I will be there with Remi and i know she can do the wc...but i really think she could pass the wcx! Can u enter both? I hate to just enter the wcx and we fail, any suggestions? Does anyone know a good resource to look at to compare the two. Like distance wise. I have tried to research this!! Thanks in advance!


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

I've seen a side-by-side chart that lists WC requirements and WCX requirements. I'll see if I can get my hands on it.


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Yea, i have seen that one too. I was just wanting more details lol ire a good video!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

the GRCA has a video that's pretty good, you can see if you can still order one from the field education committee.
IMO, the biggest difference between the WC and the WCX is that dogs are required to be steady on the line for the WCX, including an honor on the water retrieve. At the WCX that I watched, 6 of the 12 dogs broke and were dropped. Other than that, if they can do a good double, they can no doubt do a good triple. If they can do a water single, they can do a water double. But in the WCX they expect a degree of control that isn't required in the WC.


----------



## Golden Gibby (Jan 8, 2011)

This page at the GRCA web site gives a chart comparing WC-WCX-& JH
Golden Retriever Club of America - Field


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Yes, you can enter both! There were a number of people entered in both at the last National. Have fun and good luck! I am sure you will have a blast!


----------



## Kmullen (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Guys! We might enter both! I heard back from the secretary for it and she confirmed that you can enter both. Thanks everyone! I will try to take tons of pictures


----------

